# Make Elvish Lembas bread



## Two_Trees

*Make Evlish Lembas bread*

Check it out : http://greenbooks.theonering.net/moonletters/recipes/files/r060102_01.html
http://fan.theonering.net/writing/recipes/files/jincey_lembas.html


REMEMBER TO ADD THE HONEY!


----------



## Aragorn21

wow, awsome! Thanks!  i gotta try this!


----------



## Eledhwen

The first link seems to me to be the best researched recipe, though I smiled when I read the final ingredient of the second one! The fruit of the Mallorn, however, was a silver shaled nut (Samwise was given one), so oranges/kumquats don't quite fit. Almonds, yes. I would have thought elderflower cordial might be a better substitute.


----------



## Two_Trees

Maybe Nutmeg would also do good. Sounds right?


----------



## Sarah

What's a hand of buddha?

And what's a pizzelle?


----------



## Two_Trees

Sarah said:


> What's a hand of buddha?
> 
> And what's a pizzelle?



What ever buddha you got  .


----------



## Eledhwen

Welcome to the Forum, Two_Trees! Maybe you just take a medium sized buddah, chop/saw the hand off, grind it up and stir it in.

I have no idea what a pizzelle is, but I assume it's a brand name for a griddle of some sort.


----------



## Idril

A pizzelle is a thin Italian waffle.
A pizzelle stick is a dog treat - dried bull's bits


----------



## Theoden_king

Has anyone made or tried it yet?


----------



## Two_Trees

Theoden_king said:


> Has anyone made or tried it yet?



I made it last night, it was really GOOD! I was expecting much, but it was the best flat bread I have ever ate.

I highly reccomend this. I used honey and nutmeg, twas very good.


----------



## Niirewen

Which recipe did you use, Two_Trees?


----------



## Two_Trees

Niirewen said:


> Which recipe did you use, Two_Trees?



EDIT : DONT USE THIS RECIPE! Better one on next page.

3 eggs
1 cup honey (preferably wild honey)
1 tablespoon grated fresh nutmeg
Half teaspoon of orange juice
2 teaspoons of grated almonds
Half teaspoon of hempseed oil
1/4 cup fresh melted butter
2-1/4 cups semolina flour
1/2 teaspoon salt

Warp bread in some kind of leaf after finished


----------



## Rhiannon

Oooh, nifty! Rhi _loves_ these kinds of things...

Though I've always mentally substituted shortbread for lembas...mm, love shortbread...we used shortbread wrapped in green tissue paper for my sister's Tolkien birthday party and my friend and I kept throwing it at each other. Unfortunately I have terrible aim and she can't catch, so she got a bruise on her forehead


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

* Once tried bacon and mushrooms, which was thoroughly horrible because I was unaware that you were not supposed to fry them together in the same pan such that the mushrooms soaked up all the bacon grease. (And here I'd gone to a lot of trouble that night to have the bacon and mushrooms with all the trimmings, including tater bread, cheese, grapes, and ale ...) 

* Then tried bacon and tomatoes, which was far better! (With eggs and tea.)

* Also had seedcake, which is excellent the first day with a nice coat of butter ... but if you let the seedcake sit for a few days in a container that's not air-tight, it gets progressively dryer and dryer.

* Will now soon try lembas, now that *Two Trees* has posted a simple set of ingredients and has actually tried the recipe and eaten the results. By the way, welcome to the forum, *Two Trees* ...* bows an introductory greeting * ... Well met, I really like your name. Now when you advise wrapping the lembas "in some kind of leaf" ... are you suggesting the leaves of Telperion or Laurelin? 

-- Gandalf the Grey


----------



## Two_Trees

Gandalf The Grey said:


> * Once tried bacon and mushrooms, which was thoroughly horrible because I was unaware that you were not supposed to fry them together in the same pan such that the mushrooms soaked up all the bacon grease. (And here I'd gone to a lot of trouble that night to have the bacon and mushrooms with all the trimmings, including tater bread, cheese, grapes, and ale ...)
> 
> * Then tried bacon and tomatoes, which was far better! (With eggs and tea.)
> 
> * Also had seedcake, which is excellent the first day with a nice coat of butter ... but if you let the seedcake sit for a few days in a container that's not air-tight, it gets progressively dryer and dryer.
> 
> * Will now soon try lembas, now that *Two Trees* has posted a simple set of ingredients and has actually tried the recipe and eaten the results. By the way, welcome to the forum, *Two Trees* ...* bows an introductory greeting * ... Well met, I really like your name. Now when you advise wrapping the lembas "in some kind of leaf" ... are you suggesting the leaves of Telperion or Laurelin?
> 
> -- Gandalf the Grey



Hello,
follow every ingredient and recipe down to the bone. It is very fulling, even one bite will make you full.

Make sure you follow my recipe, as I tested others and it was horrid tasting.

This is very good food. I think they need to sell Lembas bread in super markets 
 .

I RECCOMEND THIS TO ANYONE, IT IS GOOD FOOD! EASY!


----------



## Sarah

Two_Trees said:


> Hello,
> It is very fulling, even one bite will make you full.



As lembas is supposed to be! Thanks!


----------



## Gandalf The Grey

Two_Trees said:


> Hello,
> follow every ingredient and recipe down to the bone.



Then again ... now that I've read the recipe and not just the ingredients ...

Blender? Whisk? Pizzelle? Krumkake? * blinks *

Hmmmm, out of the above, I half-remember owning a whisk given to me as a birthday-mathom during one of my visits to the Shire. But I foresee that my version of lembas might end up bearing a closer resemblance to pancakes than anything else. Being on the road as I am, I'm lucky to carry with me a simple pan or two after the fashion of Samwise!


----------



## Niirewen

Thanks, Two_Trees! I love to cook, I'll look forward to making it sometime soon.


----------



## Two_Trees

Gandalf The Grey said:


> Then again ... now that I've read the recipe and not just the ingredients ...
> 
> Blender? Whisk? Pizzelle? Krumkake? * blinks *
> 
> Hmmmm, out of the above, I half-remember owning a whisk given to me as a birthday-mathom during one of my visits to the Shire. But I foresee that my version of lembas might end up bearing a closer resemblance to pancakes than anything else. Being on the road as I am, I'm lucky to carry with me a simple pan or two after the fashion of Samwise!




Blender, Whisk, Pizzelle and Krumkake arent needed.


----------



## Rhiannon

So what did you use, Two Trees? Give us the benefit of your hands-on experience, please...some of us have a history of causing minor kitchen emergencies such as smoke and explosions...


----------



## Two_Trees

Rhiannon said:


> So what did you use, Two Trees? Give us the benefit of your hands-on experience, please...some of us have a history of causing minor kitchen emergencies such as smoke and explosions...



Well I used a different recipe tonight! They are sooooooooo GOOD! My god! They are awesome. This recipe is way better then the last.

3 eggs
1 cup honey (preferably wild honey)
1 tablespoon grated fresh nutmeg
2 tablespoon of orange juice
4 tablespoons of grated almonds
1 teaspoon (3 1000mg capsules) of hempseed oil
1/4 cup fresh melted butter
2-1/4 cups semolina flour
1/2 teaspoon (sea) salt

Well a griddle iron is like a waffle iron (you could use a waffle iron). It has two sides of heat.

Just mix all the dry stuff together then add eggs, melted butter, orange juice and hemp oil.

After that is mixed, mix in the honey.

Mix well in a mixing bowl. Pour into griddle.

Wait 6-10 minutes until it is done in griddle.

The end result is a medium bown crust with a honey yellow inside. A very filling treat. Good for hikes. VERY TASTEY, OMG!


----------



## Rhiannon

I wonder how well it would work to use a regular griddle, the things with one side, and flip it...do you think it would fall apart? 

Must go play in kitchen...


----------



## Turin

Sounds good, I'll try to get one of my family members to make it sometime  . The closest thing that I've found to lembas is toaster strewdles (sp?), I can't get enough of those, sometimes I even have midnight cravings.


----------



## 33Peregrin

I have to make these some time! It sounds really good. Its so cool..... usually I would just carry around saltine crackers and call them lembas.


----------



## Niirewen

Yay, sounds great! Thanks!


----------



## Two_Trees

Niirewen said:


> Yay, sounds great! Thanks!



I think this is the best recipe for Lembas on the internet. It took me many times to find the right mixture. I found the little bit of hemp oil really helped it. But you could not taste it. It just made the Lembas . I think next time I will use grated hemp seeds added to the mix.

The hemp seeds might have been used in Lembas bread as the special nuts in Lembas.


A griddle is very easy to find people. It is worth the griddle for a Lembas. They arent like anything ive tasted.

It was sooooooooooooooooooooo good.

Remember to use the flour they make pasta out of.

I think after my experiement with hemp seeds, I will try Native American fry bread versiom Lemas.


----------



## Rhiannon

So what where do you find hemp oil, and if you can't find it what might make a good substitute? (I like in a wee little flyspeck town where the center of culture is the super Wal-Mart)


----------



## Two_Trees

Rhiannon said:


> So what where do you find hemp oil, and if you can't find it what might make a good substitute? (I like in a wee little flyspeck town where the center of culture is the super Wal-Mart)



You can find hempseed oil inside gel capsules at health food stores . I used a Canadian brand called "Hempola".


----------



## Two_Trees

Anyone try this yet?


----------



## Inderjit S

Here is some background info. on Lembas, for any fanatics. The Lembas also increased a desire for immortality-so don't go too crazy.  



> Lembas, 'waybread', is called a 'food concentrate'. As I have shown I dislike strongly any pulling of my tale towards the style and feature of 'contes des fees', or French fairy-stories. I dislike equally any pull towards 'scientification', of which this expression is an example. Both modes are alien to my story.
> We are not exploring the Moon or any other more improbable region. No analysis in any laboratory would discover chemical properties of lembas that made it superior to other cakes of wheat-meal.
> only comment on the expression here as an indication of attitude. It is no doubt casual; and nothing of this kind or style will (I hope) escape into the actual dialogue.
> In the book lembas has two functions. It is a 'machine' or device for making credible the long marches with little provision, in a world in which as I have said 'miles are miles'. But that is relatively unimportant. It also has a much larger significance, of what one might hesitatingly call a 'religious' kind. This becomes later apparent, especially in the chapter 'Mount Doom' (III 213 and subsequently). I cannot find that Z has made any particular use of lembas even as a device; and the whole of 'Mount Doom' has disappeared in the distorted confusion that Z has made of the ending. As far as I can see lembas might as well disappear altogether


 'Letter 210' Letters of Tolkien'

There is also some info. in 'Of Lembas' (HoME 12.) They were made of a special corn and collected by the Madiens of Yavanna, a pseudo-satanist cult of Elven women in Middle-Earth. Think of it as tasty cram.


----------



## Niirewen

> Anyone try this yet?



I haven't yet, I'll let you know when I do.. I haven't gotten all of the ingredients yet..


----------



## Sarah

anybody know how many this makes?


----------



## Two_Trees

2 Batches.


----------



## Sarah

how many is in a batch?


----------



## Two_Trees

Sarah said:


> how many is in a batch?



8 peieces.


----------



## Jan

*Lembas for ordinary folk*

This is my quickbread version of the Lembas recipe above. It does not have the keeping quality of elf bread, but, o my goodness, is it ever tasty.

LEMBAS QUICKBREAD

Preheat oven to 350 F. Grease or spray an 8" by 8" square cake pan.

Mix the dry ingredients together:
2 cups all-purpose or unbleached flour
1/4 cup sliced almonds (you will need another 1/4 cup later)
1 Tbs. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
3/4 tsp. baking soda
zest from half an orange, or to taste

In a separate bowl, mix the liquid ingredients together:
1 and 1/4 cups orange juice
2 to 4 Tbs. honey, to taste
1/2 tsp. almond extract

When the oven reaches temperature, pour the liquid into the dry ingredients. Mix quickly - don't overmix. Pour into prepared pan. Bake 25 to 30 minutes -- toothpick test for doneness. Remove from oven. While bread is still hot, drizzle with 2 Tbs. warmed honey; spread with a knife to cover top of bread. Sprinkle with reserved almonds; press lightly into the honey so they will stick. Let cool for 10 min. in pan. Then remove carefully to a rack to finish cooling. DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT CUTTING INTO THIS UNTIL IT IS COMPLETELY COOL!

(The recipe has no eggs or oil; this is as it should be)


----------



## Two_Trees

Jan said:


> This is my quickbread version of the Lembas recipe above. It does not have the keeping quality of elf bread, but, o my goodness, is it ever tasty.
> 
> LEMBAS QUICKBREAD
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 F. Grease or spray an 8" by 8" square cake pan.
> 
> Mix the dry ingredients together:
> 2 cups all-purpose or unbleached flour
> 1/4 cup sliced almonds (you will need another 1/4 cup later)
> 1 Tbs. baking powder
> 1 tsp. salt
> 3/4 tsp. baking soda
> zest from half an orange, or to taste
> 
> In a separate bowl, mix the liquid ingredients together:
> 1 and 1/4 cups orange juice
> 2 to 4 Tbs. honey, to taste
> 1/2 tsp. almond extract
> 
> When the oven reaches temperature, pour the liquid into the dry ingredients. Mix quickly - don't overmix. Pour into prepared pan. Bake 25 to 30 minutes -- toothpick test for doneness. Remove from oven. While bread is still hot, drizzle with 2 Tbs. warmed honey; spread with a knife to cover top of bread. Sprinkle with reserved almonds; press lightly into the honey so they will stick. Let cool for 10 min. in pan. Then remove carefully to a rack to finish cooling. DON'T EVEN THINK ABOUT CUTTING INTO THIS UNTIL IT IS COMPLETELY COOL!
> 
> (The recipe has no eggs or oil; this is as it should be)




That recipe sucks... I am sorry to say, I tested it. tasted like horse dung, I think my recipe is a 1000 times better.


----------



## Sarah

one more thing. (mom just got a waffle iron for christmas, so i don't know how to use it.) How long should the lembas be in there?


----------



## Two_Trees

Sarah said:


> one more thing. (mom just got a waffle iron for christmas, so i don't know how to use it.) How long should the lembas be in there?




Till you smell them about 8ish-15ish minutes. With an waffle iron the texture will be quite off, but nonetheless it will still taste good. Poke a toothpick to see if they are done.


----------



## Two_Trees

Bump... Someone has to taste the best fry bread in thee world.


----------

